# proper curing?



## LV_pothead (Oct 3, 2006)

I went to Amsterdam for Cannabis Cup last year. I went to at least 20 different shops and tried at least one of their strains at every place(yeah I was stoned nonstop ). So anyway here is my question. At all the places I went to, you could take the bud and squeeze it and it would burst into a bunch of tiny little balls (the calixes). I have never achivied this in my personal grows nor have I ever purchased any here in the states that had such a consistency. So how do they do it?  Is it proper curing that does that or is it something in the growing process that they do? If anyone out there knows what I am talking about please let me know!!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 3, 2006)

The calyxes will fill with resin during the last stages of flower growth and expand to what you've seen. Most of the weed sold in the USA is packaged for transport by using compression. This compression "pops" the calyxes and the resin is absorbed into the surrounding mass of the flower. It loses very little potency but does lose it's nice appearance. All of my bud is handled carefully so as to NOT crush the calyxes or break off the trichomes. This is what marks a superior grower. Anyone can smash a pound of weed into a brick. I like to have beautiful full buds that have known nothing but love and tenderness.


----------



## AeroTX (Oct 3, 2006)

Well put Stoney. I can't wait to go back next summer. I hate it when they compress bud here in the states, that's one reason why I grow my own now. I too love uncrushed, tastey buds, but I am not experienced like you. Amsterdam is a great experience, unfortunately I became even more picky since I went.


----------



## LV_pothead (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks for the imput Stoney!! And Amsterdam has made me a lot pickier in my cannabis. I live in the southwest and we get some pretty good quality hydro around here, but nothing compares to the pros in Holland.


----------



## AeroTX (Oct 5, 2006)

Very true, pothead. I can't wait to go back. My wife and I plan to move there within the next 3 or 4 years. Going again next summer.


----------



## skunk (Oct 16, 2006)

good answer stoney, i hate it when i show my friends my growroom and they want to squeze on my buds to get a better smell. i have swatted a few hands for that and had them fluff them back up .


----------



## KADE (Oct 17, 2006)

I dont mind a lil pinch of a stem.. but no buds! ur right about the swatting of hands skunk!


----------



## skunk (Oct 17, 2006)

yeap i tell everyone of them i will help you start your own and you can pinch yours all you want . but pleeease dont pinch mine unless you want some red hands no joke.


----------

